# Cloudy water almost all the time



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

My water is almost always cloudy, with a film on top that only breaks where there is water agitatin (ie: outake flow). The tank is 72 gallons, and has an XP3 and AC 110 for filtration. Parameters are spot on, nothing is out of the ordinary. I am sick of seeing my tank water looking dirty. What could be causing this?


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

Overfeeding? Not enough water changes? Usually that's a film from dissolved organics on top of the water if you don't have enough surface turbulence with your filtration. I would definitely try reducing the food going in (are you feeding any frozen foods that could potentially be causing more of a film?) and increasing the volume of the water changes to see if it helps.

Barbie


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I do 50% water changes weekly, and I feed my fish two times a day (no frozen foods). Perhaps I am adding too much per feeding?


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

you didn't have driftwood in your tank did you? I can't remember


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

NYjets51 said:


> you didn't have driftwood in your tank did you? I can't remember


Nope. What's up man, long time no talk :lol:


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

Whats your stock now? last time i talked to you, you had a couple acei I think


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

What they eat in 30 seconds once a day is plenty, IMO. I'd cut way back on what you're feeding and see if it goes away after a couple water changes.

Barbie


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree with Barbie. I only feed my fish once a day and usually what they can consume in roughly 30 seconds to a minute. It's to the point where my catfish come to the top and swim upside down to eat because barely enough food makes it to the bottom.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Drop the water level a bit to add more agitation. Depending on how much you feed twice a day it shouldnt honestly be a problem.


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

NYjets51 said:


> Whats your stock now? last time i talked to you, you had a couple acei I think


I have 6 Labs and 5 Acei, which are growing very nicely.

I am just going to reduce feedings to once daily and see if that helps.


----------

